# Breeding highlands



## abbieandfiona (20 July 2011)

Im looking into breeding highlands i have two mare already one in foal and the other i plan to put into foal when she is a few years older as she is the last of her bloodline. I have found the perfect colt to buy who is different bloodlines to my girls and plan to get a broodmare next year as well. 

I have my own land, a good relationship with my vets and already show county level with my girls and have had interest in one of them asking when i will breed from her. I know the colt will need to pass to be registered with the society so i can breed from him when he is older. 

Just wondering what else i should consider, i have the time and land to do it. Next year will be on much better wages as well so finically can afford it.


----------



## the watcher (20 July 2011)

While it is lovely to have your own herd complete with stallion I suppose I would be considering what i would do for future generations as the colt is only potentially going to be good for one generation for you..for subsequent generations you will need to find a different stallion...I appreciate that is only a consideration for the future.

Assuming he is fertile and produces the type you want he could potentially give you 4 or 5 foals from each mare


----------



## abbieandfiona (20 July 2011)

Was planning on getting a licence for him to do AI as not many available who cover this as i realise will only be able to cover one generation for me and there is a market there as i know when i was looking only 10 highlands were registered to cover AI so has potential there maybe?


----------



## Spook (20 July 2011)

Really?


----------



## abbieandfiona (20 July 2011)

When i was looking this year as wanted registered one there is hardly any out there not sure why as i know a lot of people prefer AI now


----------



## the watcher (20 July 2011)

A good Highland stallion who does AI would be of interest to me - and until now they have been hard to find (the society haven't really encouraged it though)


----------



## abbieandfiona (20 July 2011)

Yep i know found it so hard to find one. Plus where i am is near the AI centre that specialise in this sort of thing and he has great breeding so plan to get him registered as stallion with them. Checked with someone i know who breeds them and they confirmed def worth keeping him entire and they are very fussy about their bloodlines. He is a dun colour as well should reach around 14.1 i plan to show him on the county circuit next year just the local shows Bath and West etc to me so he can get out and see things.


----------



## mellissa (20 July 2011)

Hello Abi,

i think it is good that there are young breeders out there who are looking at the bigger picture.  Good luck to you- if the colt does have makings of a potential sire then more breeders of your way of thinking will help to secure the future of endangered breeds.

If he turns out not to be, also please do the right thing.

Good luck


----------



## abbieandfiona (20 July 2011)

I would do thats why they have an inspection your horse has to pass to be registered as a  stallion and if it fails you have to have them gelded the society is really strict on these rules. 

Plus it annoys me seen adverts for highland broodmares as they are lame, well if they are lame they are not going to cope with the extra weight for a foal.

When i look for a broodmare i will be picky, plus will not over breed from them as well, want them hopefully to be like my other girls and have a chance to do ridden work and enjoy themselves as well.


----------



## Spook (20 July 2011)

123


----------



## the watcher (20 July 2011)

abigail621 said:



			Plus it annoys me seen adverts for highland broodmares as they are lame, well if they are lame they are not going to cope with the extra weight for a foal.

.
		
Click to expand...

well, there is lame...and lame. Emerald has a stifle injury..she is up to light work and field sound, and up to being a brood mare, as long as the cover is AI. I wouldn't expose her to a live cover in case it caused more damage...which is where my interest in AI Highland stallions comes in...


----------



## Spook (20 July 2011)

Now I am curious. How did Emerald suffer her stifle injury?


----------



## abbieandfiona (21 July 2011)

Spook said:



			Now I am curious. How did Emerald suffer her stifle injury?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry i dont see your problem do you know anything about the breed whats that about the number thing??? If you go onto the highland society and are a member you will see that there are hardly any AI registered horses on there. So if you are an expert on the breed comment away somehow i think not. 

Why go onto peoples posts if you cant be helpful. 

Also OP I didnt mean it like that what i meant was lameness from conformation i found a few broodmares for sale where you can see confo issues. Will pm you breeding doenst look related from what i can tell


----------



## abbieandfiona (21 July 2011)

HIGHLAND PONY LICENSED STALLIONS REGISTERED FOR ARTIFICIAL INSEMINATION							

Dam's Name	Name of AI Registered Licensed Stallion	reg_no	Sire's Name	postcode	Owner's Surname	Owner's Tel No	Owner's Address 
Heidi of Whitefield	Captain Moonlight of Moonshineglen	044/04	Clandon Moriarti		Mueller	775 849 7769	1320 Brenda Way, Washoe Valley, Nevada (Nv) 89704, United States of America,
Tower Lucky Charm	Tower Clyde	096/04	Torrin of Croila	HU15 1HA	Stanford	01482 666102	The Chestnuts, 23 Cave Road, Brough, East Yorkshire, HU15 1HA
Coulmore Starshine	Circle-H Glen Livit	186/07	Glenbanchor Lewis	89506	Foster	775 475 0231	8700 Red Baron Blud, Reno, Nevada 89506, United States of America, 89506
Moss-side Breagh	Moss-side McLaren	199/03	Ruaridh of Mendick	EH49 6QE	Macpherson		Easter Woodside, Linlithgow, West Lothian, EH49 6QE
Elcie of Croila	Torrin of Croila	300/99	Cameron's Colin of Knick Tom Wittensee	HU15 1HA	Stanford	01482 666102	The Chestnuts, 23 Cave Road, Brough, East Yorkshire, HU15 1HA
Whitefield Lady Verona	Moss-side Campsie Glen	315/93	Sergeant Major of Whitefield	EH36 5PD	Darling	01875 833341	Forresters Cottage, Leaston Farm, Humbie, East Lothian, EH36 5PD
Juno of Meggernie	Noah of Meggernie	338/05	Ben Ruadh of Meggernie	PH15 2PR	Meggernie Estate		Meggernie Castle, Glen Lyon, Aberfeldy, Perthshire, PH15 2PR
Lyncrest's Monique	A'bhaisteir of Talisker	347/05	Corriegarth Rhidorroch	95526	Howeth	707 777 3550	32025 State Highway 36, Bridgeville, California, USA, 95526
Salinadene	Fyfedene	361/93	Falcon Frost of Sauchrie	FK8 3QE	McGregor & Miss M Mcgregor	01786 850219	The Baillie, Ballinton, Thornhill, Stirlingshire, FK8 3QE
Morag of Campsie	Balmoral Moss	44/91	Highland Chief	AB35 5TB	Queen	013397 42551	C/O Mr Richard Gledson, The Estates Office, Balmoral, Ballater, Aberdeenshire, AB35 5TB
Lyncrest's Monique	Lyncrest's Monarch	G062/04	Corriegarth Rhidorroch	RM7 8NX	Green		16 Elizabeth Close, Collier Row, Romford, Essex, RM7 8NX
Bridie of Forglen	Nicoll of Forglen	G259/04	Nelson of Caenlochan	KA6 5AL	Bowyer	01292 521950	Mill Cottage, Enterkine, Annbank, Ayr, KA6 5AL
Juno of Meggernie	Dominic of Meggernie	G272/06	Ulleam of Croila	PH15 2PR	Meggernie Estate		Meggernie Castle, Glen Lyon, Aberfeldy, Perthshire, PH15 2PR
Flute of Whitefield	Lochlands Principal Flute	148/04	Callum of Forglen	MK17 0BH	Miss Debbie Spears	07798 900835	Springfield Farm, Drayton Road, Newton Longville, Buckinghamshire MK17 0BH

This is all thats registered in UK for AI so point proven hardly any out there


----------



## Spook (21 July 2011)

abigail621 said:



			Sorry i dont see your problem do you know anything about the breed whats that about the number thing??? If you go onto the highland society and are a member you will see that there are hardly any AI registered horses on there. So if you are an expert on the breed comment away somehow i think not. 

Why go onto peoples posts if you cant be helpful. 

Also OP I didnt mean it like that what i meant was lameness from conformation i found a few broodmares for sale where you can see confo issues. Will pm you breeding doenst look related from what i can tell
		
Click to expand...

I have been breeding Highlands for many years and am a member of the society too....... sorry you think I could not be useful in your quest and the number thing came about as the only way I could delete a post!


----------



## abbieandfiona (21 July 2011)

Maybe try not to come across rude next time then points like really are not helpful and you yourself should know that its very hard to find registered stallions for AI in this country.


----------



## Spook (21 July 2011)

My question, specifically, would be, why should a mare be served if she cannot stand for a natural service? 

Personally, before using a stallion of mine, I would want to know more about the mares stifle injury?.. and exactly how it occured.

And yes, I do know that there are few Highland stallions available by AI


----------



## the watcher (21 July 2011)

Spook said:



			Now I am curious. How did Emerald suffer her stifle injury?
		
Click to expand...

Spook, I think I can identify the very second she did it. After she had Onyx she was coming back into the work the following spring and we were hacking out when she made a sudden unscheduled turn on her quarters through 180 degrees. I got off straight away as I wasn't happy with it and walked her back to the yard but the damage was done....lots of vet investigations later the advice was -she's an excellent broodmare, put her back in foal and see if time will heal it. So I went back to the AI route and bred another part bred by the lovely HTobago (Arab). Emerald improved, was a little short on her near hind but was coping with work this spring...then she tweaked it in the field again...

She is happy in foal and loves having a baby around, so another 18 months off while hopefully she does what she likes doing best.....


----------



## the watcher (21 July 2011)

To return to AI for Highland ponies...I like it, it would give me an opportunity to use a stallion with the breeding I want without having to send the mare miles away for possibly months while she runs with a stallion whose fertility and semen quality may not have been assessed and removes the danger of kicks and field injuries. It means she can be inseminated at home where she runs in a small closed herd, I know the insemination date to the minute so can accurately scan for twins and any other issues.


----------



## holmedown (21 July 2011)

I have owned highlands since the mid 70s and bred since 1985, always having one or two stallions.  I have been asked if one of mine would be available for AI but I declined. 
Have plenty of visiting mares, and they all run out with the stallion.

As a stallion owner I prefer to actually see the mare, to see if right type etc else you have a worry of someone just wanting to breed from their mare - photos aren't great at showing pigeon toes bad movement etc.


----------



## the watcher (22 July 2011)

holmedown, i can see how the reputation of your stallions would partly stand on the quality of the foals they produce and why you might want to see the mares at first hand (although I imagine sending one away that doesn't match up to your standards could be an interesting experience)

However it is possible that there are very good mares whose owners don't want to send them away some distance and you could be missing out on your stallions contributing to even better foals, potentially.


----------



## AengusOg (22 July 2011)

Just a wee update...Uilleam of Croila is no longer at Meggernie; nor is he at Balmoral. I don't know if there is still semen available from him.

Are you a member on this forum? http://chathighlands.proboards.com/


----------



## AengusOg (22 July 2011)

abbieandfiona said:



			Maybe try not to come across rude next time then points like really are not helpful and you yourself should know that its very hard to find registered stallions for AI in this country.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mean to be rude, but which country do you refer to when you say there are few AI stallions?

On the subject of stifle 'injuries' in Highland ponies...there are a great many ponies which exhibit poor conformation which' in my opinion, contribute to lack of hock action which, in turn, leads to stress on the stifles as the animal moves.


----------



## the watcher (22 July 2011)

AengusOg said:



			On the subject of stifle 'injuries' in Highland ponies...there are a great many ponies which exhibit poor conformation which' in my opinion, contribute to lack of hock action which, in turn, leads to stress on the stifles as the animal moves.
		
Click to expand...

That may well be true but since this particular pony was completely sound until she was 15, having been a hack, brood mare and hunting and shown successfully at national level I don't think her conformation is in question.

If it was I wouldn't be so keen to breed from her again.


----------



## Dry Rot (23 July 2011)

the watcher said:



			holmedown, i can see how the reputation of your stallions would partly stand on the quality of the foals they produce and why you might want to see the mares at first hand (although I imagine sending one away that doesn't match up to your standards could be an interesting experience)

However it is possible that there are very good mares whose owners don't want to send them away some distance and you could be missing out on your stallions contributing to even better foals, potentially.
		
Click to expand...

That question really does beg an answer! Can we have one please?

What does Holmdown do when the accepted mare is transported perhaps several hundred miles to her stallion and turns out to be not to her liking?

Friends of mine transported their two mares 250 miles to a chosen stallion. I don't think they'd have been too impressed if they'd been turned away on arrival but if there is a way to do this politely and legally and without causing upset, it would be interesting to know how!

There are so many plus sides to AI, it is hardly worth discussing. The down side is that not many are skilled in the collection, storage, and transportation  of semen which does seem to require a high level of  expertise and organisation.


----------



## holmedown (23 July 2011)

Most highland (and native) mares / stallions are shown at some stage during their life and are fine, I was meaning more the the non-purebreds where confirmation would be a major issue, discussions on the phone usually point anything out.
90% of mare owners are breeding something to show / ride etc - it is only the few, and I am sure we are aware of this, that have an older pony that has done them well but not has brilliant confirmation (and I don't mean slight defects), or one just bought from market that they feel sorry for that "would look really sweet with a foal" with no thought as to what cross it will produce and what they will do with the foal when it is born, or what is involved.

Also regarding stiffness / old injury, if it is purely from "wear and tear" I think the OP says this pony had been hunted etc during it's life, then as long as the mare is capable of carrying the extra weight of a foal, then I don't see a problem

I also don't see where "my high standards" are mentioned by me.  I just don't want to see a mare with say severe sweetitch , with very bad conformation and permanently lame being bred from ... is that too much to ask?


----------



## abbieandfiona (23 July 2011)

Well one of my highlands does have sweet itch and is in foal via AI i was open with the breeder and all her family lines there is no sweet itch so me and the vet decided it was fine to go ahead. 

If he does pass the standard to be a stallion i would limit the number of mares done via AI to a set amount each year not just sell to any random person.


----------



## holmedown (23 July 2011)

abbieandfiona said:



			If he does pass the standard to be a stallion i would limit the number of mares done via AI to a set amount each year not just sell to any random person.
		
Click to expand...

and that is the sensible thing to do - but how do you decide who is a "random person" which means we have more or less gone back round in a circle about which mares (be it AI or natural) you will have your stallion cover / be AI'd.


----------



## EAST KENT (23 July 2011)

Dry Rot said:



			That question really does beg an answer! Can we have one please?

What does Holmdown do when the accepted mare is transported perhaps several hundred miles to her stallion and turns out to be not to her liking?

Friends of mine transported their two mares 250 miles to a chosen stallion. I don't think they'd have been too impressed if they'd been turned away on arrival but if there is a way to do this politely and legally and without causing upset, it would be interesting to know how!

There are so many plus sides to AI, it is hardly worth discussing. The down side is that not many are skilled in the collection, storage, and transportation  of semen which does seem to require a high level of  expertise and organisation.
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone know if Mackenziedene ,I believe in Germany ,offers fresh chilled or frozen semen?


----------



## abbieandfiona (23 July 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Does anyone know if Mackenziedene ,I believe in Germany ,offers fresh chilled or frozen semen?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.kilnacasan-highlandponies.de/ 

Not sure but this is the stud so could be worth contacting them?


----------



## AengusOg (23 July 2011)

abbieandfiona said:



			Well one of my highlands does have sweet itch and is in foal via AI i was open with the breeder and all her family lines there is no sweet itch so me and the vet decided it was fine to go ahead. 

If he does pass the standard to be a stallion i would limit the number of mares done via AI to a set amount each year not just sell to any random person.
		
Click to expand...

Again, I don't wish to appear rude but two mares, one of which has sweetitch, and a colt who may not make a stallion does not a stud make.

Breeders of Highland ponies are not thick on the ground, but those who do exist know their ponies and their bloodlines through a lifetime of breeding. There are some very old studs, in Scotland anyway, where some very good examples of Highland ponies have been foaled, as well as some which are not so good. 

In my opinion, there are too many people today who, with little knowledge of the breed, study pedigrees and bloodlines, yet are willing to overlook blatant conformation faults in there stock when breeding. Conformation is everything in breeding. Pedigrees are only pieces of paper.

Very few people today know how to manage and feed a Highland Pony, and many ponies are kept in a permanently obese state for the show ring. Most of those are physically unable to carry themselves correctly, due to the combined effects of being overweight and having bad conformation. 

I work on a Highland Pony stud, so I do see a lot of them, but I wouldn't want one if you paid me to keep it. Cobs and Fell ponies for me, but each to his own. 

Every breeder of animals has a responsibility to select the best individuals from which to breed. That means that animals exhibiting unsoundness, including the likes of sweetitch, stifle problems, bad foot and limb conformation, and dodgy temperaments should be disqualified from the gene pool, for the good of the breed.


----------



## abbieandfiona (23 July 2011)

Im intending on getting another two mares alongside mine and as its a colt it would be a few years anyway before i breed, i dont want to get into a argument here i posted for advice not a slagging match,

None of my highlands that i have are overweight and are all fit one of them is fit enough to hack out up to 20 miles a day.  I also show at county level and know what they look like however my youngster gets placed and she is not overweight at all. Vet always very impressed when he sees how healthy and normal weight my highlands are alongside my other mares that i keep. Its not just 2 highland mares i have its just thats the breed i intend to in future breed as i love highlands. Cant stand cobs personally.


----------



## Spook (24 July 2011)

abbieandfiona said:



			Im intending on getting another two mares alongside mine and as its a colt it would be a few years anyway before i breed, i dont want to get into a argument here i posted for advice not a slagging match,

None of my highlands that i have are overweight and are all fit one of them is fit enough to hack out up to 20 miles a day.  I also show at county level and know what they look like however my youngster gets placed and she is not overweight at all. Vet always very impressed when he sees how healthy and normal weight my highlands are alongside my other mares that i keep. Its not just 2 highland mares i have its just thats the breed i intend to in future breed as i love highlands. Cant stand cobs personally.
		
Click to expand...

But surely a GOOD Highland is a cob?? however the poor ones aren't..... could you explain why you think they aren't cobs, the good ones anyway?


----------



## Borderreiver (24 July 2011)

Good luck with your project. I have two homebred Highlands by AI. My mare is a nice well schooled girl with good conformation and temperament. She was a maiden at 14, no very local stallion, hence choosing AI. It worked very well for us, the stud could not have been more helpful, the vet was skilled, my pony well behaved and her offspring are fab. We have two foals and that's it now, no more. Surely it will widen the gene pool if individual mares here and there are allowed a foal or two?


----------



## abbieandfiona (26 July 2011)

Thank you have paid deposit for colt so he is now mine, looking at a broodmare next week as well. Want to build up mares within the next three years.

I have used AI on my girl, as where i live the nearest stallion at stud is 2 hrs away and my girl doesn't do well on yards so AI was the best way for me. Plus a lot of people i know prefer AI its safer for the mare and easy to do at home. 

Im near one of the specialist AI centres so can get lots of help and advice as one of my friends knows the owners well. Plus want to have the option for him to run with mares as well if people prefer that. Highlands are popular in my area and i dont see any harm in my plans for the future. I only want a small stud, i love having youngsters and working with them, showing etc so this is perfect for me.


----------



## holmedown (27 July 2011)

Lucky to be near the AI centre - whereabouts are you in Somerset as you said nearest stallion (assuming Highland here) was 2 hours away - there are several about down here know there is one in cornwall, I have one in Devon and know of another in Dorset that also goes to Bristol/Bath area on loan.
Agree some will prefer running out - mine all live out all year round - with their own and visiting mares, but them I am lucky to have big (10 acre fields) so plenty of room (not so good if they are uncatchable tho as have to heard them all in !)


----------



## abbieandfiona (27 July 2011)

Im kind of near Bath the other side and the AI centre is based near Bristol.


----------



## the watcher (28 July 2011)

What i like about this thread is that we are actually talking about breeding Highland ponies (either by natural cover or AI) and that is quite a rare thing to see away from a breed specific forum or website.


----------



## Tiny Fluffy Coblet (29 July 2011)

I don't want to derail the thread but seeing as it has come up,

What is a cob?

Personally if people say cob I either think of the heavyweight hunter type, all shaved up and roman nosed, or the gypsy type with all the hair and feather. Highlands would be solidly build ponies to me, obviously a lot heavier than your welsh A types but not cobs.


----------



## abbieandfiona (29 July 2011)

Tiny Fluffy Coblet said:



			I don't want to derail the thread but seeing as it has come up,

What is a cob?

Personally if people say cob I either think of the heavyweight hunter type, all shaved up and roman nosed, or the gypsy type with all the hair and feather. Highlands would be solidly build ponies to me, obviously a lot heavier than your welsh A types but not cobs.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks i couldnt figure out a way to explain that you have summed it up well.


----------



## Spook (29 July 2011)

I'll start a new thread! but,

A cob is a type, not a breed. There are a few pure breeds who can be "show cobs"  provided they have enough bone, depth, substance, sensible temperament, movement and fit the height limitations!.... so far as I know there is no lower height limit for "show cobs" ( maximum height .....15.1hh in old money)..... please someone say if this is not right?.


----------



## GemmaKai (30 July 2011)

Hey Not sure if you would be interested but my father in law has recently retired from breeding Highlands and is selling off his stock. We have one broodmare left (sounds like we had loads but only 2 ha!) she is 12 now and has bred 4 lovely foals for us the last one being in 2009. She always takes first time and generally foals on her own at night while we sneak off for a quick snooze. She is by Coulnacraig Highlander out of Whitefield Carina, which up here is pretty good lines. He is more wanting a good home as she has always been his favourite so is going pretty cheap at £2200 although this is negotiable to a certain degree. Gemma (Kinross)


----------

